# Add HBO Now as provider for HBO Go app



## BadMouth (Mar 1, 2016)

I was thrilled to see the HBO Go app appear on my Roamio OTA.
Seems there's no way for me to utilize it though. I was hoping HBO Now credentials could be used to sign into the Go app, but no dice.

Is there a reason HBO Now couldn't be added as a provider?
For the OTA anyway, it makes a lot more sense than signing in with cable provider credentials.

Alternatively, is there an HBO Now app on the horizon?


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

HBO Now is a little different animal from what I read. Has to be certified by HBO. And TiVo might alienate cable providers. If they offer this.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HBO Now is not a standalone service. You can't just buy a subscription directly from HBO like you can Netflix or Hulu. The device/company offering the app has to also sell the service. TiVo isn't currently set up to sell 3rd party services like that. They might be working on it, who knows, but until they get that up and running there wont be an HBO Now app on TiVo.


----------



## BadMouth (Mar 1, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> HBO Now is not a standalone service. You can't just buy a subscription directly from HBO like you can Netflix or Hulu. The device/company offering the app has to also sell the service. TiVo isn't currently set up to sell 3rd party services like that. They might be working on it, who knows, but until they get that up and running there wont be an HBO Now app on TiVo.


Anyone can purchase HBO Now service (or get a free month trial) through the google play store. I signed up for it through Google Play, but watch it on a FireTV stick.

I don't know all the politics involved, but I don't see why Tivo should be required to collect the payments for the service just because it's being watched on their device.

Give me this and a History Channel app, and I'll be set.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

BadMouth said:


> Anyone can purchase HBO Now service (or get a free month trial) through the google play store. I signed up for it through Google Play, but watch it on a FireTV stick.
> 
> I don't know all the politics involved, but I don't see why Tivo should be required to collect the payments for the service just because it's being watched on their device.
> 
> Give me this and a History Channel app, and I'll be set.


FireTV uses what OS? From what I read its based on Android which would make sense to what your saying. I would be interested if someone signs up with an apple service and can use those credentials on android. Since the one that you sign up with is in fact the one making the sale. If everyone used apple and then used google apps they don't make anything.


----------



## BadMouth (Mar 1, 2016)

FireTV uses a custom amazon build of android.

I don't know about apple or roku, but I've used my credentials to login to the hbonow website and watch on a PC. I imagine once you have a login, it works with any device.

I love my Tivo OTA for what it is. This HBO Go app is a big teaser for me though. I have other devices to access HBO, but not having to flip through inputs on the TV or juggle those little remotes that don't control the sound on the TV would improve the experience greatly.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

BadMouth said:


> FireTV uses a custom amazon build of android.
> 
> I don't know about apple or roku, but I've used my credentials to login to the hbonow website and watch on a PC. I imagine once you have a login, it works with any device.
> 
> I love my Tivo OTA for what it is. This HBO Go app is a big teaser for me though. I have other devices to access HBO, but not having to flip through inputs on the TV or juggle those little remotes that don't control the sound on the TV would improve the experience greatly.


Then that would make sense to add HBO NOW.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Once you have an account for HBO Now you can log in on any device, but the apps themselves have to have a way for new users to signup. And for that TiVo would need to be the one to collect the money. They can't just redirect you to signup through Google or Apple. 

That being said TiVo expressed interest in becoming an HBO Now provider last year after it was first announced, so they could be in the process of becoming one right now. It really depends on the logistics of it all.


----------

